# New scape, give me your worst



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

new tank im working on, looking for scape and plant suggestions, so far it looks like theres gonna be ug in there lol a few nice grassy trails

leave any comments and suggestions, all is appreciated

i posted pics of both my tanks..

my planted tank

my new scape


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey where did you get those rocks? Are they from AI?

Also what size tank is that?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

yea lol i did(dragon stone)

i think it looks good... any suggestions thou?

i see views bbut no suggestions...


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

nice looking rocks!!

from the last 3 pics, is it beside a furnace?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

from your pics i tihnk i see hairgrass and HC/HM in the front? why not try a uniform carpet of a single species? will you be adding ferts/C02 etc? at the back i would go for the tall hairgrass, that would make it sexy


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

haha I think I saw you at AI laying out those rocks 

Anyways for the first tank looks good I think needs to fiill in a bit.. The driftwood is cool but not sure.. about it  

The 2nd I think somehow to cover equipment would look good.. Or get a baackground 

that sall I can offer I'm not very good at scaping... lol


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Looking good so far, I would recommend a black back ground on the planted tank there, will make the greens really pop out.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

yea it is beside a furnace.. why?
any side affects?


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

Canadianbettas said:


> haha I think I saw you at AI laying out those rocks
> 
> Anyways for the first tank looks good I think needs to fiill in a bit.. The driftwood is cool but not sure.. about it
> 
> ...


lol you dont like the wood? i wanna grow plants inbetween the rocks build it out like a mountain, i guess the wood is a little big thou

i was gonna cover all the wood in moss

and i am planning on adding co2 and fets aswell as better lighting i already have the co2 tank and all the peices, the only thing i was thinking was covering the wood with the rocks so only the branches poke out so it would be like trees on a mountain


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

and i want a uniform carpet lol i just have to much of a variety right now, im gonna choose plants carfully for the new tank


the one with the rocks


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

and there both 75 gallon tanks


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

joe said:


> and there both 75 gallon tanks


if its such a big tank, you might consider a relatively taller carpeting plant such as hairgrass, marselia, glosso, dwarf sag, microswords or even certain types of hydrocolyte!  im using a typeof hydrocolyte to carpet my 75g


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

joe said:


> yea it is beside a furnace.. why?
> any side affects?


I don't know really about side effects (noise or gas emits on the furnace),

imho - it's really a nice tank to display, I just thought it should be somewhere not hidden. But I guess it's the space constrains.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

iBetta said:


> if its such a big tank, you might consider a relatively taller carpeting plant such as hairgrass, marselia, glosso, dwarf sag, microswords or even certain types of hydrocolyte!  im using a typeof hydrocolyte to carpet my 75g


I like dwarf sag , and maybe glosso but im not sure i want my plants to be generally smaller to make the tank look biggger...

is anyone selling mini dwarf sag ? i should have something growing in there for now atleast

i plan on covering the whole back wall with signapore or peakock moss


----------

